# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Canon G2 for sale



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm selling my Canon G2 digital camera w/ extras

Features:
•	4-megapixel CCD with RGB primary color filters 
•	Image sizes of 2272x1704, 1600x1200, 1024x768 and 640x480 
•	13 image quality settings including 3 JPEG compression modes (Superfine, Fine and Normal) at any resolution 
•	JPEG compressed and Canon raw image format 
•	Canon 3x optical f/2.0-2.5 zoom lens (34-102mm in 35mm format) 
•	1.8-inch Vari-Angle color LCD viewfinder/monitor 
•	ISO 50, 100, 200 or 400 
•	Shutter speeds from 15 secs to 1/1000 
•	Noise reduction for 1.3 sec or longer time exposures 
•	Program AE (with Program Shift), Shutter-priority, Aperture-priority and Manual. 
•	Image Zone modes: Auto, Pan Focus, Portrait, Landscape, Night Scene, Color Effect, Stitch Assist, and Movie. 
•	Movie mode with sound: QVGA (320x240 up to 30 sec), and Q2VGA (160x120 up to 120 sec). 
•	Three types of Metering: Center-Weighted Average, Spot, and Evaluative 
•	Manual focus with numerical scale on the LCD and the portion of the image covered by the active focusing point is digitally enlarged while focusing. 
•	Three-point autofocus system to ensure perfectly focused images even when shooting off-center subjects 
•	AF assist focusing illuminator for dim to dark environments 
•	User-selectable exposure compensation, flash exposure compensation, auto exposure bracketing and white balance 
•	Playback histogram function with over-exposure warning 
•	CompactFlash Type II slot compatible with Microdrives 
•	Canon BP-511 lithium rechargeable battery pack 
•	Hot Shoe flash for Canon Speedlites 
•	Direct print to Canon CP-10 Card Printer

http://www.greenstouch.com/canon/1.jpg

http://www.greenstouch.com/canon/2.jpg

http://www.greenstouch.com/canon/3.jpg

Description of picture #3
#1. Camera - Canon G2 
#2. Camera / Computer cable - USB cable to download pictures from camera to computer 
#3. 32MB card 
#4. All manuals. Camera Manual / Software manual etc 
#5. Charger 
#6. Adapter for Macro rings 
#7. Hoya Macro rings +1, +2, +4 ( you can see macro capabilities on my website) 
#8. AV cable (never used it) 
#9. Not on the picture. Software CD - drivers for your camera etc.
#10. Not shown - remote control

For detail review see Steve's website: http://www.steves-digicams.com/2001_reviews/g2.html

Most of the pictures on my website are taken with this camera. www.greenstouch.com

Please email me with questions: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm selling my Canon G2 digital camera w/ extras

Features:
•	4-megapixel CCD with RGB primary color filters 
•	Image sizes of 2272x1704, 1600x1200, 1024x768 and 640x480 
•	13 image quality settings including 3 JPEG compression modes (Superfine, Fine and Normal) at any resolution 
•	JPEG compressed and Canon raw image format 
•	Canon 3x optical f/2.0-2.5 zoom lens (34-102mm in 35mm format) 
•	1.8-inch Vari-Angle color LCD viewfinder/monitor 
•	ISO 50, 100, 200 or 400 
•	Shutter speeds from 15 secs to 1/1000 
•	Noise reduction for 1.3 sec or longer time exposures 
•	Program AE (with Program Shift), Shutter-priority, Aperture-priority and Manual. 
•	Image Zone modes: Auto, Pan Focus, Portrait, Landscape, Night Scene, Color Effect, Stitch Assist, and Movie. 
•	Movie mode with sound: QVGA (320x240 up to 30 sec), and Q2VGA (160x120 up to 120 sec). 
•	Three types of Metering: Center-Weighted Average, Spot, and Evaluative 
•	Manual focus with numerical scale on the LCD and the portion of the image covered by the active focusing point is digitally enlarged while focusing. 
•	Three-point autofocus system to ensure perfectly focused images even when shooting off-center subjects 
•	AF assist focusing illuminator for dim to dark environments 
•	User-selectable exposure compensation, flash exposure compensation, auto exposure bracketing and white balance 
•	Playback histogram function with over-exposure warning 
•	CompactFlash Type II slot compatible with Microdrives 
•	Canon BP-511 lithium rechargeable battery pack 
•	Hot Shoe flash for Canon Speedlites 
•	Direct print to Canon CP-10 Card Printer

http://www.greenstouch.com/canon/1.jpg

http://www.greenstouch.com/canon/2.jpg

http://www.greenstouch.com/canon/3.jpg

Description of picture #3
#1. Camera - Canon G2 
#2. Camera / Computer cable - USB cable to download pictures from camera to computer 
#3. 32MB card 
#4. All manuals. Camera Manual / Software manual etc 
#5. Charger 
#6. Adapter for Macro rings 
#7. Hoya Macro rings +1, +2, +4 ( you can see macro capabilities on my website) 
#8. AV cable (never used it) 
#9. Not on the picture. Software CD - drivers for your camera etc.
#10. Not shown - remote control

For detail review see Steve's website: http://www.steves-digicams.com/2001_reviews/g2.html

Most of the pictures on my website are taken with this camera. www.greenstouch.com

Please email me with questions: [email protected]


----------

